# NZXT Guardian 921



## Darksaber (Nov 13, 2008)

The Guardian 921 is an interesting looking chassis, featuring a "shield" as a door and a "head" raised above the rest of the case with a temperature LCD screen. Included with the case are three temperature sensors that can be placed at important locations that need to be monitored.

*Show full review*


----------



## r9 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is one ugly case


----------



## KBD (Jan 3, 2009)

r9 said:


> This is one ugly case



i like it on the other hand. but its a mid-tower so not for my main rig.


----------

